# HandAmerican borosilicate rods discontinued? Alternatives?



## arlena (May 21, 2013)

Hi all,

After reading so many good reviews on various knife forums I decided to vist CKtG to buy a HandAmerican Borosilicate honing rod... Alas, it seems to now be discontinued... http://www.chefknivestogo.com/boghorod12.html

Is there a suitable/comparable alternative available to buy anwhere?

BTW, I live in Tokyo, Japan so I could buy one from here if they have a similiar type or am just as happy to import from the US (or elewhere).

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yikes!  If it's been discontinued that's a tragedy!  I guess I'd probably use a smooth steel if I had to.  Guess I'd best be careful with my glass one!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The DMT CS2, Idahone fine ceramic, and MAC Black are probably closer to the HA borosilicate than anything else.  I'd guess that the MAC Black is the better deal in Japan.  

F. Dick (Germany) makes a few really nice polished (aka "packer's") steels; the Dickoron series are really nice -- and I think CKtG has packer's Dickoron on its site.    Victorinx's are okay, not as good as the Dicks.  I think you're marginally better with a fine or extra-fine ceramic than a polished steel hone, but they're all fine.  

HandAmerican is a funny company.  Sometimes they make things they stopped making, sometimes they stop making things they make.  Mark (CKtG) doesn't like listing things if they're not reliably available. 

The last I heard -- in the CKtG forum -- was that Keith (HA) delivered a batch of borosilicate rods to CKtG and the entire lot sold within minutes to people who'd previously requested email notification.  I understand the list is still quite long, but don't know if Mark is accepting any more people for it.

BDL


----------



## arlena (May 21, 2013)

Thank you BDL - that's great. I appreciate the alternative options.

I'll also contact Mark and see if there is a waiting list or if it's discontinued forever...!

Cheers /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pleiku (May 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, I was hoping someone here could help me find a good frozen food knife that's not too expensive. Thanks


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Word I'm getting "thru the grapevine" is that they're at least being suspended so Keith can concentrate/catch up on strops and compounds.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If you know anything about Hand America, you have to realize that the only thing that matters is what Keith De'Grau does, and not what anyone -- not Dave, and no not even Keith -- says.  

Clearly though, HA borosilicate rods are at yet another "don't hold your breath" stage.  Too bad, they rock.

BDL


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Theoretically, how difficult would it be to make these types of glass rods? I know a few glass blowers that I could contact about making rods. For what the HA rods were selling for, I'd think that it could be a viable business opportunity.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Commonly used glassware in chemical laboratories is made of borosilicate glass and I'm wondering of the BG rod is nothing more than an extrathick stirring rod made with a rough surface.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Pyrex is also borosilicate glass


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

EDIT: Borosilicate glass is cooled ultra slowly to improve its heat resistant and structural properties, preventing breakage at stovetop and elevated temperatures.


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

i just picked up the Dick "Polish" steel. it is completely smooth and has no problems with wear and tear. it hones my konosuke HD gyuoto just as good as my boro here at home.


----------



## pleiku (May 23, 2013)

Can someone help me find a frozen food knife?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

pleiku said:


> Can someone help me find a frozen food knife?


I pmmed you.


----------



## jonathan wint (Feb 15, 2014)

Here and here

this you just need a decent wooden hand and corking and you can have it made to your exact specks.

http://www.zorotools.com/g/00094702...ium=cpc&utm_campaign=Google_Shopping_Feed&kw={keyword}&gclid=CNmRlOa2zrwCFQkEwwodGUwAdg

this one only $3.95 25 centimeters to 30 centimeters and a centimeters thick. still need to make a handle but even if you do not have exact specks 4 bucks is hard to beat.

http://www.onlinesciencemall.com/bo...ctListingAds&gclid=CKrJu7e2zrwCFbLJtAodqEYANg

HandAmerican borosilicate rods discontinued? So What !

There just overpriced borosilicate rods with handles you can buy those any were at better Quality with better tempering.

Hope this helps.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

The HA boro rods have fine grooves cut in them.  If they were simply smooth glass you could get that anywhere.


----------



## jonathan wint (Feb 15, 2014)

I seen them both ways (the smoov ones are good for sushi style blade wear you want to stop the edge from rolling, but you want the grooves frosting use Emery powder or paper. (dose not really polish just makes tiny scratches it's hard enough) or use some Diamond paper http://www.ebay.com/bhp/diamond-sand-paper. But those Ridges will make it a micro serrated blade might as well get dimond rod, The smoove rod is for reshaping so blade purfect,with out removing a lot of metal. This thee part video with a pro Knife sharpener Explained it 




Explains the Advantages of both. But you could make both. (Explain lot my mixed results when I got started sharpening.)

But if you want the microridges to do true sharpen(It cuts away metal instead of just reshape it) just use some Emery paste or some Diamond paper on the rod and it will get the other type surface you want , be better results than simple cut ridges just rub rod in the direction and opposite angle based on if your right handed or left.

So the ridges (frostings in the correct Angle). ( Take your time you will be happy with results) but oil it or metal will clog all those scratches you worked so hard to make.With a smoove Glass Rod thats not a issue.

Not meaning to argue but I have been messing with knife sharpening for 15 years till I saw that Video I could never get the true Perfect chef's edge.  I can now do it for the last 3 years!

sorry for bad typing my eyes are crap and my girl got cold so I gotten no sleep passing out now.



But these are not as hard as you guys think to make, even the frosted ridged kind.

I might be a ok chef but I am a true great cheapskate and knife sharpener. I use a SMOOVE glass rod to reshape My Japanese Cleavers and a piece of newspaper as a strap, if need more metal off I use the blunt BACK of a cheap ceramic knife and olive oil, there Made of compressed ceramic powder so its like a 6000 grit Diamond stone with handle.

Yes I own several Professional stones none worked half as well. (wasted several hundred dollars ) so decide if my alternatives makes me smart or stupid.


----------



## johnhanks1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for help finding a rod!!

I have been watching richard blane videos for the last couple of years. One of the problems that I have came across was when I got my new knifes which have rock well hardness of 63 what I could use to hone them. The issue is that you can't using anything besides a ceramic rod or a glass one. I heard that glass took off less of the blade so I have been looking around all day!

I owe you the knife world.


----------

